# Highpockets 1-Andro Rx log



## highpockets (Mar 10, 2009)

OK, I'm all set to test Prince's new 1-Andro Rx. I'll start with some preliminaries to let you all know a bit about me and where I'm at in the gym.

I'm 48 years old, 6'8", 246.5 lbs., 18% BF I've been lifting for years. I played college basketball at a small school in North Carolina, got drafted by the Denver Nuggets in '84, was waived right before the season and spent the rest of my professional career in Greece, France, Israel, Italy and Spain. I still run up and down every Sunday afternoon for 2 hours with some of the young bucks at our local high school.

During my playing days I lifted year round, but really got after it during the off-season with a personal trainer friend of mine. I was always depleted and skinny after a season ended and needed to build myself back up every summer. I take pride in the fact that I never missed a game due to injury for my first 7 seasons as a pro. I eventually had a slight tear to the hamstring my final year that kept me out for about 3 weeks. I retired from playing after 8 seasons in Europe. My body was such a wreck that I decided to take a year off and do absolutely nothing. I had 3 knee surgeries during my career and have no cartilidge remaining in my left knee. I also had a plastic plate inserted under my left eye from an elbow I received in college, so I was really ready for a long break.

After returning from a vacation in Florida one Spring, I asked my wife, jokingly, who the fat guy was on the beach with my kids? I had ballooned to 285 lbs and was ready to do something about it. I bought myself a squat rack, 300 lb olympic barbell set, dumbells from 20 to 50 lbs and got back into lifting. This was in 1995 and since then, I've been on again off again in the weight room. Weight has fluctuated anywhere from 250 lbs when working out to 275 lbs when I lost interest.

I found this website and forum in 2007 and it has been a godsend. About a year ago I started applying the principles of P/RR/S. 4 months ago I added the FD/FS principles and amazing things have started to happen. I'm getting cut and have definition where I never had definition before. At 48, I'm stronger now than at anytime previously.

I can't squat due to the bad knees, but I can do 'hacks'. I've never maxed with hacks, but I plan to for this log. I haven't maxed on the bench for awhile, but I will this week. Last week after doing a 5 x 5 set with 245 lbs I was feeling quite chipper, so I threw 275 on and pushed it twice. Feeling pumped, I went to 305 lbs and pushed it once, so I've got to believe my max is probably around 315, we'll see.

I've never maxed with deads either, but like I said above, for this log I'll be doing so.

I'll also set some goals in the near future for this log. One long term goal that I have is to still be able to bench 300 lbs. when I'm 50. It's a little tougher for us tall guys with long arms. We have further to push!

I've got legs tonight so I'll report back at the end of the week with some max information. I also plan on posting some 'before and after' photos!

Talk to you soon!

Highpockets


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 10, 2009)

Very nice, I will be watching to see how it works for you. Good luck!


----------



## workhard1 (Mar 10, 2009)

Good luck man! I am also testing it- I will keep an eye on your log for sure!


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 10, 2009)

I'll watch.


----------



## lucifuge (Mar 11, 2009)

Same here, interested in your progress.


----------



## Perdido (Mar 11, 2009)

I'll be watching too. Just finished up a 1 T cycle and am on 2nd week of PCT. Interested in the results for next round.


----------



## highpockets (Mar 11, 2009)

March 10th workout:

Preworkout body weight 245 lbs.

Did legs and have some preliminary info for the pre-test stats.

Hack squat: did 5 x 5 with 478 lbs. One rep of 568 lbs., finished with 1 rep max of 598 lbs.

Deadlift: Warmed up with 135 and 225. Did one rep with 305 and finished with one rep of 355 lbs. with two spotters. I'm sure I could have done 375, but this is the first time I've deadlifted this much weight and my main concern was technique, so I'm happy with this lift.

I push tonight so I'll report back tomorrow.


----------



## Perdido (Mar 11, 2009)

Some Q's:

Are you planning on running a 6 week cycle?
What diet macro's are you maintaining?
What additional supplements & timing?
Any changes in libido or lethargic reactions?

Thanks.


----------



## highpockets (Mar 11, 2009)

rahaas said:


> Some Q's:
> 
> Are you planning on running a 6 week cycle?
> 
> ...



No problem!


----------



## highpockets (Mar 11, 2009)

Boy I sure screwed up that last post with the quote and my answers. Sorry, I'll do better next time!


----------



## Perdido (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Just trying to establish a baseline for comparison. Again thanks!


----------



## sara (Mar 11, 2009)

highpockets said:


> Boy I sure screwed up that last post with the quote and my answers. Sorry, I'll do better next time!





 jk.. 
Good luck!!


----------



## highpockets (Mar 13, 2009)

Friday, March 13th:

Weight: 246.8 lbs.

Continuing on with my pre-test stats, I pushed last night 3/12. I had a hard time in the gym. Even though I've had some of my best workouts when arriving to the gym feeling spent, it was not to be yesterday. I just felt like I didn't have much umph!

Stretched.

Flat barbell bench: warmed up with the bar, then 135 x 10, 225 x 4, 275 x 2.
Pushed 295 once (easily), 305 once (struggled a little) and failed miserably with 315.

Dumbell Inclines: 4 sets of 75 x 5
Barbell Declines: 2 sets 245 x 5
Dips: 4 sets of body weight only x 10
CG barbell bench for tris: 3 sets 185 x 5 (I do these very slow and controlled)
Pushdowns: 3 sets 70 x 8
Weighted Bench Dips: 3 sets 45 lbs. x 8
Finished with an Ab workout.

I slept fairly well on Wednesday night and have no explanation for my tiredness in the gym yesterday, just one of those things I guess. I'm off tonight and it's a good thing because I stayed up last night until 1:30 am watching that crazy Syracuse vs UConn game go into 6 overtimes!

Saturday I'm scheduled to work 'back' and Sunday I play basketball so I'll report back on Monday, hopefully I'll have some pictures ready by then.

The 1-Andro Rx should arrive today!


----------



## highpockets (Mar 13, 2009)

Posted the above and 10 minutes later the mail arrived. Nice packaging Prince! I like the yellow capsules!

So it starts; down the hatch!!!!


----------



## highpockets (Mar 16, 2009)

Took the weekend off because I have deviated just a bit from my normal P/RR/S routine and want to get back to the very basics for this run of 1-Andro. I like to keep the muscles guessing and this is why I usually take time away from P/RR/S, but will start back tonight with my Chest/Deltoid workout in my Power week.

Along with my normal 500 calories below maintenance I still took my normal doses of whey protein, creatine, fish oil, multi vitamin, and Cycle Assist by Competitive Edge Labs.

The 1-Andro Rx was started last Friday at 300 mg/day. I'll continue this dosage for the first week and then up it to 600 mg/day.

I feel really good this morning, had a great night sleep last night with some wild dreams. I don't know if my overall feeling of well being is from my cardio workout yesterday or the fact that I left the weights alone for a full 3 days. Played basketball yesterday with my normal Sunday afternoon group for an hour-and-a-half and played well, had a good run. Note: this is the only cardio I am involved in for the entire week.

Since I just started the 1-Andro I don't expect to see or feel any results immediately, but I will try to report on my physical and mental feelings from the get go. 

Picture coming later today if all goes well. I may need some help uploading. Holy crap, I feel like I'm old all of a sudden. I remember when I had to show my parents how they could tape the Price is Right on their VHS.


----------



## highpockets (Mar 17, 2009)

March 16th workout:
Pre-workout weight 244.8 lbs.

Back on my P/RR/S schedule and on Monday's I work Chest/Deltoids. I'm on my power week.

Dumbbell Bench Press 3 x 6, 90 lbs. (Could have done 100 lbs., felt really good).
Incline Press 3 x 6, 185 lbs.
Weighted Dips 2 x 10, body weight. (I don't have a belt for weighted dips, so I'm going to have to figure something out here. I breezed through these with body weight)
Military Press 3 x 6, 135 lbs.
Upright Row 3 x 6, 95 lbs.
Dumbbell Lateral Raises 2 x 6, 25 lbs.
Abs

All in all the workout went very well. I felt strong. I may have been over training just a bit the last 2 weeks, so this may be the reason I felt so good sticking to the routine. Short and sweet!

During the day I consumed 2,738 calories (just a bit more than I wanted).
Carbs 47 grams
Protein 33 grams
Fat 21 grams

My carbs were up due to the raviolis I ate for lunch. In addition I did not eat enough protein per body weight, so I will be rectifying this also today. I've begun to create customized foods at Fitday so I will be able to more accurately report on my consumption.

Mood has been great with no irritability. Had a great night of sleep, 7-1/2 hours, and feel really good this morning.

I have legs tonight! Still on 300mgs/day of 1-Andro Rx along with all of my other supps mentioned previously.


----------



## workhard1 (Mar 17, 2009)

lookin great so far!
Any libido increase for you yet?


----------



## highpockets (Mar 18, 2009)

March 17th Workout:

OK this was a big day for me! I haven't done squats in years due to some bad knees from playing basketball for so many years. Hack squats yes, but barbell squats no. Well my legs have been feeling pretty good as of late, I've been working them pretty hard. Yesterday at the gym I had a couple of lifting buddies spot me and watch to make sure my form was good as I went through warming up with the bar only. I wanted to try squats again, but I was really concerned on my form.

Well, I did it! Not the most impressive workout weight wise, but form was excellent and I'll work up to some heavier weight as I go. I cannot perform these ass to heels, but I can go down to a sitting position. I was as stoked as an old man can get! My legs were a little shaky after my workout, but this morning I feel good. Following is my log:

- Squats...3 x 6, 185 lbs.
- Leg press...3 x 6, 578 lbs.
- Single leg extension...2 x 6, 70 lbs.
- Sitting leg curl...3 x 6, 170 lbs.
- Stiff deadlift...3 x 6, 250 lbs.

My mood has been very good. No signs of edginess or anger. My body is a bit more defined than last week. My hunger has jumped up a bit and I've been having a difficult time consuming enough protein while keeping my fat and carbs down. I slept well again last night and woke up this morning feeling like my upper body grew overnight. Also woke up this morning with a stiffy so libido is good.

I can't wait to up my dosage to 600mg/day, but will do so until Friday when I'm supposed to.

I do have a photo to upload, although It's not that good. I'm going to try and take another picture today with better lighting and see how it looks. Today is my off day.

I consumed 2,971 calories yesterday. 37% Protein, 33% Carbs, 30% Fat.


----------



## highpockets (Mar 18, 2009)

Sorry, made a mistake on previous post. 

- Leg press...3 x 6, 478 lbs. (Not 578 lbs.)


----------



## highpockets (Mar 18, 2009)

OK, here it goes. Remember I'm 48 and somewhat illiterate when it comes to taking and posting pictures on the web. Matter of fact, I've never done it before!

I took this myself with my daughter's digital camera and had a heck of a time trying to figure out the timer. Damn tough getting old!

Photo was taken yesterday morning after I got up. I'm not happy with my middle aged pouch and that;s why I'm cutting, but I have lost 30 lbs over the last 4 months. Don't laugh, at least not in front of me!


----------



## highpockets (Mar 19, 2009)

March 18th Workout:

I found out that I have family obligations tonight so I switched my Thursday 'back' workout to last night and will take tonight off.

I felt really good going into the gym. I still feel really strong and had a good session.

Pre-workout body weight 246 lbs. right on the nose.

- Rack deadlift...3 x 6, 315 lbs.	
- T-Bar row...3 x 6, 180 lbs.
- Weighted chin...3 x 6, body weight only
- CG seated row...3 x 6, 220 lbs.

My back was pretty fatigued after this workout as I did not have to wait on weights and zoomed through the workout in about 45 minutes. I could really feel it, but this morning I woke up feeling great. I had another awesome night of sleep.

I thought I might really be sore in the glutes from squatting, for the first time in a long time, on Tuesday night, but I have no soreness in the legs or glutes.

I'm still on 300mg/day of 1-Andro Rx and will up this dosage to 600mg/day tomorrow (Friday).

I consumed 1,998 calories yesterday.
Protein 46%
Carbs 35%
Fat 19%

On Friday, I superset Bis/Tris according to my P/RR/S routine so I'll report back on Saturday.


----------



## sara (Mar 20, 2009)

highpockets said:


> March 18th Workout:
> 
> I found out that I have family obligations tonight so I switched my Thursday 'back' workout to last night and will take tonight off.
> 
> ...



Nice job pocket!


----------



## highpockets (Mar 21, 2009)

March 20th workout:

Weighed in at 245.8 pre-workout. Upped 1-Andro Rx dosage to 600mg/day Friday morning. 

I've been waking up each morning with a feeling of fullness in my muscles. Not sore or anything, just feeling like I may be growing. I had my bi's and tri's workout Friday in my last day of P/RR/S power week.

- Barbell curl...3 x 6, 110 lbs with curl bar.
- Preacher curl...3 x 6, 170 lbs on Life Fitness preacher machine as our health club does not have a free standing preacher bench.
- Hammer curl...3 x 6, 50 lbs dumbbells
- CG bench press...3 x 6, 205 lbs
- Skull crush...3 x 6, 90 lbs
- Single arm dumbell extension...3 x 4, 55 lbs

Workout went well. I continue to feel strong, sleep well, with no feeling of anxiety at all. Continued with all supplements listed above as well as the 1-Andro Rx.

I begin my Rep Range week with P/RR/S next.

Consumed:

1,504 Calories
Fat 36.8g, 21%
Carbs 105g, 27%
Protein 199.5g, 52%


----------



## highpockets (Mar 23, 2009)

March 21st (Saturday) Workout:

Pre-workout weight 245 lbs.

I usually take Saturdays off, but I was feeling good and didn't have a whole lot going on, so I thought I would go ahead and start my chest/shoulder work out in my rep range week of P/RR/S schedule.

I had my Bi/Tri workout on Friday evening, so this might not have been the smartest move, but what the hay! Add to the fact that I worked out the previous evening and my Saturday workout was at 9:00am only added to the chaos, however the workout did not go bad at all.

Chest

- Incline dumbell press...3 x 8, 70 lbs.
- Bench press...3 x 8, 225 lbs.
- Flye...3 x 12, 50 lbs.

Deltoids

- Single arm dumbell press...3 x 8, 50 lbs.
- Bent lateral...3 x 10, 35 lbs.
- Cable side lateral...3 x 12, 20 lbs.

I could definitely tell that I was a little spent from the previous evening, and although I did not struggle to get my reps in, the weights felt very heavy today. I won't be doing chest and shoulders the day after arms again!

Sunday I played hoops and ran up and down the floor for almost 2 hours. We had a good time and the games went well.

Today, Monday, I'm dragging big time. Almost feel like I have a touch of something and my legs are sore from playing ball yesterday. I'm scheduled to work legs next whether that be today or tomorrow. I'm debating on taking another day off. I know for sure that I'm not doing legs today, so if I do go to the gym I might swap my leg day with my back. We'll see how I feel later.

I'm still on 600mg/day of 1-Andro Rx. I haven't had any negative side effects that I'm aware of to date. From what I've researched on PH's it's usually the 3rd week of use that you start to see and feel the difference, so I'm looking forward to next week. I still feel really pumped when I wake up in the morning and some of my short sleeve shirts are beginning to feel a tad bit tighter, especially in the back/lats area. Could just be my mind, but I hope not!

Talk to everyone again tomorrow. Thanks for all of the support!


----------



## highpockets (Mar 24, 2009)

Monday, March 23rd Workout:

Pre-workout body weight, 245.4 lbs.

As you can see in my previous post I decided to swap out my leg workout and perform back. I'm going to take today (Tuesday) off and hit my legs on Wednesday.

Even though I was a bit tired, once I got to the gym and warmed up I got stoked and ready to go. I also picked up some N.O. Explode over the weekend that I found on sale, so I took this 45 minutes prior to the gym. 

Side note on N.O. Explode: I have never taken this supplement and maybe my body needs to get use to it and I will wait to pass total judgment until I have used it more. However, my initial reaction is, what the heck! I have been loyal to Superpump 250 because I have found it to be very good, even after one dose. But, like I said I will wait and see.

- CG weighted chin...3 x 8, body weight 245 lbs.
- WG T-Bar row...3 x 8, 170 lbs.
- Dumbell row...3 x 12, 90 lbs.
- Pullover...2 x 15, 60 lbs
- Stiff armed pulldowns...3 x 12, 70 lbs.
- Abs

Not a lot of people in the gym, so I worked through this pretty quickly and must admit, I was huffin' and puffin'. My back felt pumped and the workout went well. 

Consumed:

1,600 calories
Protein 45%
Fat 32%
Carbs 23%

For the past few days my appetite has really decreased. I don't know if it's the 1-Andro Rx or not, but I thought I would note it anyway.

Talk to you again on Thursday after my Wednesday leg night!


----------



## Perdido (Mar 24, 2009)

Only 1600 calories? Wow I'd be chewing on furniture only eating that much.

Good work man!


----------



## highpockets (Mar 24, 2009)

rahaas said:


> Only 1600 calories? Wow I'd be chewing on furniture only eating that much.
> 
> Good work man!



Keep in mind that I'm 48 years old. It might be the old age thing kickin' in, I don't know. I remember when I was younger, man could I eat. Since I'm cutting though, it has been kind of nice getting satisfied on the amount that I'm eating. Looking to get to 230 lbs, but we'll see!


----------



## Perdido (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm 50/245 and burning up 3000+ calories a day.  I was up to 3600 when I was using 1 T. 

I'll get back down to 230 -235 this summer. The heat makes me lose my appetite.


----------



## highpockets (Mar 24, 2009)

This is what I get for my off day! 2:43AM and can't sleep a wink.  I'm goin' nutso!


----------



## highpockets (Mar 25, 2009)

rahaas said:


> I'm 50/245 and burning up 3000+ calories a day.  I was up to 3600 when I was using 1 T.
> 
> I'll get back down to 230 -235 this summer. The heat makes me lose my appetite.



My maintenance is right around 2,800 to 3,000 also. It's strange that I can eat like crazy when I'm not training, but once I start pushing really hard, it seems like my appetite is suppressed. I notice on my off days I have an easier time consuming also. Yesterday (off day) I was hungry all day! It seems to me that when you are burning up more calories your appetite should increase. I guess I'm just backwards!


----------



## Perdido (Mar 25, 2009)

So are the 1600 calories only on workout days & eating more on off days?


----------



## highpockets (Mar 26, 2009)

rahaas said:


> So are the 1600 calories only on workout days & eating more on off days?



Even on off days I'm well below maintenance. I'm on a hard cut right now, trying to get rid of the last bit of belly fat. Actually, I have no real profound reason for this extreme of a cut, I just want to see if I can do it at my age.

The 1600 calories I consumed the other day was my lowest for quite some time. I'm usually a little higher than that. I'm not quite sure why I tend to eat a little less on workout days. It's not intentional! I usually go to the gym around 5:00pm and by the time I get home, it's almost 7:00. After a PWO shake on my way home, I have a small dinner, then another shake before bed. Sometimes I'm just too tired to eat much. Check back after a bit and I'll have yesterday's consumption up along with my leg workout. I'm sure my calories were up a bit yesterday.


----------



## highpockets (Mar 26, 2009)

March 25th workout:

Pre-workout wieght 244 lbs.

Had my leg workout last night. I've always been somewhat of a hard gainer when it comes to my legs. My hams are pretty big, but my quads seem to suffer although they are getting bigger!

- Leg extension...3 x 10, 110 lbs. (Extensions put stress on my knee joints, so I perform these in slow motion. Not super slow, but 2 to 2.5 seconds.)
- Hack squat...3 x 12, 388 lbs.
- One legged leg press...3 x 15, 130 lbs. (I suck at these)
- Stiff deadlift...3 x 10, 225 lbs. (I performed these on a Reebok step to get a good stretch on the hams.)
- Seated leg curl...2 x 10, 190 lbs.

Session went well. My legs were shaky after the workout and pretty pumped.

Consumption for the day:

Total Calories, 2,027
Fat 59.6 grams, 27%
Carbs 161.5 grams, 32%
Protein 190.8 grams, 41%


----------



## highpockets (Mar 27, 2009)

March 26th workout:

Pre-workout weight 245.8 lbs. (Had a bunch of fish before my workout!)

Everything has been going along quite well. I'm becoming more defined and feeling stronger. 

I'm in my 'Rep Range' week of P/RR/S cycle. This is the week that I like the least and the workout (arms) that I like the least, but I must continue as scheduled because this program has worked for me so far. I prefer lower rep ranges and compound movements!

- Alternating dumbell curl...3 x 8, 40 lbs.
- Cable curl...2 x 10, 25 lbs. (I perform these very slowly)
- Concentration curl...2 x 12, 20 lbs.
- Weighted dip...3 x 8, body weight (done slowly)
- Pushdown...3 x 10, 70 lbs.
- Kickback...2 x 12, 40 lbs.

The workout went well! I didn't get to the gym until late, so I was practically by myself (just the way I like it) and finished the workout without interruptions. 

I supplemented (pre-workout) once again with N.O. Explode. This was my fourth or fifth time using this supplement and to date my opinion is not very high for this stuff. My main beef is that I do not get the mental focus that I do with Superpump 250 and the feeling that I can lift the entire gym. I will continue using this stuff though until it is finished or maybe given away.

*The 1-Andro R*x, in my opinion is working very well. I feel stronger all day long, not just in the gym. I continue to wake up in the morning feeling tight and full in the muscles. It's a good tight like I'm growing, not a sore tight. Even though I'm cutting, I'm not losing a bunch of weight, just leaning up. I've had Built check out my diet because I thought since I wasn't losing more weight I might be eating incorrectly, but she gave me the thumbs up. I conclude that I'm leaning up, because my pants continue to get bigger and I'm receiving more and more compliments everyday at the gym.

Consumption:

Calories 1,847
Fat 45.1 grams, 22%
Carbs 78 grams, 17%
Protein 269.1 grams, 61%

I had a craving for fish yesterday and ate a ton! Thus my protein jumped up to about what it should be!

I'm off tonight (Friday) and will work chest/deltoids Saturday in the first day of my Shock week in P/RR/S.

Talk to you soon!


----------



## Perdido (Mar 27, 2009)

245 and feeling leaner & more muscular, can't ask for anything better than that!


----------



## highpockets (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks rahaas!


----------



## highpockets (Mar 28, 2009)

March 28th workout:

Pre-workout weight 246.7 lbs.

I started my Shock Week in P/RR/S and had my chest/delts session this morning.

- Superset...cable crossover/incline smith press...2 x 10 reps each, 35/185 lbs.
- Superset...incline flye/dips...2 x 10 reps each, 45 lbs/body weight
- Dropset...bench press...2 x 10, drop 8, drop 8, 205/185/135 lbs.
- Seated side lateral/hammer machine press superset...2 x 10, 25/130 lbs.
- Reverse pec deck/WG upright row superset...2 x 10, 145/95 lbs.
- Cable front raise dropset...2 8, drop 8, drop 8, 15/10/5

I had a very good workout with an incredible feeling of fullness. I did not struggle with any of the weights except when I got to cable front raises. I was pretty spent by this time, but I finished everything. In addition I really had to squeeze out the last rep on my bench drop sets. These supersets make your muscles feel like exploding!

I had a great night of sleep last night after seeing the Spartans come from behind to eliminate the Jayhawks. My body feels like it has been recovering a little quicker as of late.

I'm still on 600mg/day of the 1-Andro Rx, with absolutely no side effects! I supplemented once again with the N.O. Explode and for the first time since adding this, I felt like I had decent focus. All other supplementation has stayed the same.

I continue to remain right around 245 lbs. body weight, however I can tell my waist is shrinking as I'm now on the last hole of my belt and my 40x36 jeans are too big for me. I guess I'm just going to have to leave them in the dryer longer! But then they'll probably be too short, leaving me look like a really fit old nerd!

Consumption:

1,995 Calories
Fat 50.7 grams, 26%
Carbs 150.6 grams, 34%
Protein 171.1 grams, 40%

I'm going to have to get more protein in my body today!

Sunday, I play basketball, Monday I'm off and Tuesday I have legs, so I'll talk with you again on Wednesday!


----------



## highpockets (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi all! Thought I would just update the thread quickly so as not to alarm anyone in regards to any disappearing act.

I had Saturday off, played basketball with my all of the usual suspects on Sunday afternoon and took Monday off as well. I can already tell my that my body really appreciated the 3 days away from the gym.

I was going to do legs tonight, but March Madness must have had the Sunday afternoon group into high gear, because we ran up and down hard for 2 solid hours and my knees are still feeling it, so I'm swapping legs for back/bis tonight. Legs will get hit tomorrow.

Still consuming 600mg/day of 1-Andro Rx and I'm feeling good. Definition is certainly improving and my core seems much tighter. Shirts are a bit tighter also!

Talk with you tomorrow!


----------



## katt (Mar 31, 2009)

how long do you have left of the 1-Andro Rx?


----------



## lucifuge (Mar 31, 2009)

looking good highpockets.
are you going to continue to log through your pct?


----------



## highpockets (Apr 1, 2009)

katt said:


> how long do you have left of the 1-Andro Rx?



This Friday, April 3rd, will be my third full week. I plan on running for a 6 week cycle.

Week one I took 300mg/day. Week two and three I've been on 600mg/day. Absolutely no side effects and I'm more defined and stronger. There have been no mood swings, nervousness or agitation. All in all, I'm really liking Prince's new PH!


----------



## highpockets (Apr 1, 2009)

lucifuge said:


> looking good highpockets.
> are you going to continue to log through your pct?



Absolutely!!! I'll log the next 3 weeks and well into my PCT. I am just as anxious as everyone else to see how my gains are retained. I feel like I'm really getting into a groove with this cycle. I'm focused, happy and healthy. I've been following Gopro's P/RR/S 9 week lifting cycle as close to his original plan as I can.

Like I said in the previous post, I know I'm more defined and I feel stronger, but the real test will be coming up next week. Next week will be my 4 th week of 1-Andro Rx, but my first week repeating my power week of P/RR/S while on this PH. Power week is my favorite week! Heavy weights and low reps!

I'll be getting back to you all with yesterday's workout and diet as soon as I finish in fitday. See ya soon!


----------



## highpockets (Apr 1, 2009)

March 31st workout:

Pre-workout body weight 243.4 lbs!!! Still dropping, YEA!!!!

After a 3 day break, I was back in the gym for my Back night of Shock week in my P/RR/S cycle. Tuesday nights are a mess at are gym. Numerous 'Body Shaping' classes and a bunch of people trying to shed a few more pounds before Spring Break, (Hope they don't return after break!). I arrived to the gym around 5:30pm to find bars with weights resting on benches and dumbbells laying all over the floor. This immediately pissed me off. I don't care if someone is between sets, but these folks were done and just didn't return the weights to their proper place. Soooo, I became the gym Nazi for a minute and got on some of the younger kids that violated my neat freak persona. Most of these kids look up to me (literally, I'm 6'8") and because of my age, so even though I was pissed I gently explained to them that this was dangerous instead of letting them feel my anger. All was restored and the spike of anger helped me get motivated.

- Pullover/WG T-bar row superset...3 x 10 each, 65 DB/180 lbs.
- Stiff arm pulldown/WG pulldown superset...3 x 10 each, 70/160 lbs.
- CG seated pully row dropset...1 x 8, drop, 8, drop, 8, 180/160/140 lbs.

I was feeling pretty good and since I was already pulling, I decided to throw in some bicep work.

- EZ bar curl/CG chin superset...2 x 10 each, 95 lbs/body weight
- Preacher curl/reverse curl superset...2 x 10 each, 125/70 lbs.
- Dropset cable single arm curl...2 x 10, drop 10, 20/10 lbs.

I have to tell you, I was sucking wind by the time I was done with this! During  Shock week, you only rest between sets long enough to recover your wind, so when done correctly this just kicks my butt. It was a good kicking though and I felt super pumped and strong. My veins were popping out all over my arms and shoulders.

Consumption:

Calories 2,029
Fat 54.2 grams, 27%
Carbs 151.3 grams, 32%
Protein 183.3 grams, 41%

I thought I ate more protein than I ended up calculating for so I need to address this. Having a bunch of errands to run today, I brought my shaker cup, protein powder, jug of water and a couple of cans of tuna with me.

Leg night tonight!!! I'll be glad when Shock week is over. If you haven't read Gopro's stickie on P/RR/S basics and then P/RR/S advance techniques, take some time and check this out. You'll see why I'll be glad when Shock week is over. It makes your muscles scream!


----------



## Perdido (Apr 1, 2009)

highpockets said:


> March 31st workout:
> 
> I don't care if someone is between sets, but these folks were done and just didn't return the weights to their proper place. Soooo, I became the gym Nazi for a minute and got on some of the younger kids that violated my neat freak persona. Most of these kids look up to me (literally, I'm 6'8") and because of my age, so even though I was pissed I gently explained to them that this was dangerous instead of letting them feel my anger.



<image of highpockets ripping shirt off doing hulk hogan moves inserted here>


----------



## highpockets (Apr 2, 2009)

O.K., so even the best laid out plans can get FUBARed! I was all set to work legs last night, then the kids got home from school. All three of them had tests today and tomorrow since next week is Spring Break. They wanted me to help them study, so there went my gym time. No biggy, family comes first!

On top of that they wanted some fuel to help them study, so they asked for pizza! There goes my macros. I wasn't going to eat any, but the smell over took my senses and I broke down for a couple of slices of thin pepperoni and sausage. We had a good time and they're prepared to ace everything I think.

Leg night tonight is now the plan!

Consumed:

Calories 2,324
Fat 77.9 grams, 33%
Carbs 161.2 grams, 30%
Protein 189 grams, 37%

Overall feeling of well being is very high. Slept great last night. Libido is very strong as I woke this morning with a woody as hard as Chinese Algebra! Must have been all of the studying last night.


----------



## sara (Apr 2, 2009)

Everytime I see your avi it makes me sad.. this poor man looks soo sad and weak and the last thing he wants to do is lift


----------



## highpockets (Apr 3, 2009)

sara said:


> Everytime I see your avi it makes me sad.. this poor man looks soo sad and weak and the last thing he wants to do is lift



Well, that's just the way I never want to feel so it keeps me motivated. You only feel as old as you allow yourself to feel!


----------



## highpockets (Apr 3, 2009)

April 2nd workout:

Pre-workout weight 243 lbs.

Finally got to the gym for my leg workout during Shock week of P/RR/S cycle. Everyone must have left town early for Spring Break because the gym was empty. 

- Superset: leg extension/squat...2 x 10 each, 130/225 lbs.
- Superset: leg extension/leg press...2 x 10 each, 130/388 lbs.
- Superset: leg curl seated/toes pointed hyperextension...2 x 10 each, 110/110 lbs.
- Dropset: single leg curl...2 x 10, drop, 10, 90/50 lbs.
Calves
Abs
15 minutes of light cardio, walking uphill on treadmill

All lifts were accomplished with very little rest between sets. The 1-Andro Rx must really be kicking in because my legs felt great, strong! My knees were still a little tender from playing basketball last Sunday and the wet weather we have been having here in Northern Indiana hasn't helped either.

I noticed that the weight went up very easy on leg extensions even though this exercise stresses my knee joints. I could have easily done more weight on the leg presses (hack squats). Hopefully my legs start adding some mass, but I have always been a hard gainer when it comes to leg mass.

My core continues to improve also. I feel really tight around the waist area and I've noticed that my middle aged pouch continues to shrink.

I'm 3 weeks into my 1-Andro Rx 6 week cycle and I couldn't be happier to date. I've seen no side effects, continue to sleep great and feel much stronger. Even though I continue to lose weight, I see no loss of muscle mass.

Consumed:

Calories 2,222
Fat 68 grams, 31%
Carbs 95.8 grams, 18%
Protein 244.2 grams, 51%

Tonight I superset my arms. In my Tuesday workout, Wednesday post you will notice that I incorporated Bi's with my back since I was already pulling, but my Bi's have always lagged behind my Tri's, so since I have had two full days of rest on my upper body I'm going to hit my Bi's again tonight. Usually the P/RR/S superset on arms calls for supersets of Tricep exercises and then Bicep exercises, but to change things up a little, I'm going to superset Tri's/Bi's together. For example CG chin/Dips, EZ bar curl/Pushdown, CG bench press/Incline overhead extension.

I'll report back again tomorrow!


----------



## Perdido (Apr 3, 2009)

highpockets said:


> I'm 3 weeks into my 1-Andro Rx 6 week cycle and I couldn't be happier to date. I've seen no side effects, continue to sleep great and feel much stronger. Even though I continue to lose weight, I see no loss of muscle mass.



Very cool. 

How would you compare this product overall with others you've used in the past?


----------



## highpockets (Apr 6, 2009)

rahaas said:


> Very cool.
> 
> How would you compare this product overall with others you've used in the past?



The only other product that I have used in the past that would be close to a PH is LG Science 1-Methyl 1-D stacked with 1-Methyl Masterdrol liquid. I did see some strength gains with this product, but nothing like what I have seen with 1-Andro Rx. In addition, the 1-Andro has leaned my body up while adding some lean muscle.

From what I have read on the internet about LG Science products listed above, they really aren't anything other than DHEA.

I would recommend to anyone that has used LG Science products and liked them, to give Prince's new PH a try!


----------



## highpockets (Apr 6, 2009)

April 3rd workout:

Pre-workout body weight 242.8 lbs.

As mentioned in my Friday morning post I did super sets on arms Friday night during Shock week of my P/RR/S lifting cycle. Everything went very well and I felt extremely strong. I probably did a few more sets than I should have, but I just didn't feel like stopping. I need to watch this closely though as I do not want to overtrain. Saturday morning I got up and felt great with no soreness.

CG bench press, 1 x 5, 225 lbs., 1 x 7, 205 lbs., 1 x 10, 185 lbs./ super set with EZ bar curls 3 x 10, 95 lbs.
Reverse grip pushdown/Reverse curl 3 x 10, 70/75 lbs.
CG chin-ups/Dips 2 x 10, Body weight (I'm breezing through these so I'm going to incorporate some weights in a backpack next time).
Preacher curls/Rope pushdowns 2 x 10, 110/60 lbs.

Tonight (Monday) I begin my Power week in P/RR/S and I have already went through my routine on paper, adding weight to my chest/delt workout that I will be shooting for. It should be interesting.

I forgot to track my consumption of food over the weekend. I went steelhead fishing all day yesterday (Sunday) and I ate very little as I was on the river all day. We fish hard, taking advantage of our time on the water and usually do not take time for food. By the way for you fishermen out there, the fish were thick, but finicky. I did catch an 8 lb female full of spawn so we used some fresh spawn, had a number of hookups, but got broke off. I ended the day with two 8 pounders. Fresh trout on the grill tonight!


----------



## highpockets (Apr 6, 2009)

highpockets said:


> Tonight (Monday) I begin my Power week in P/RR/S and I have already went through my routine on paper, adding weight to my chest/delt workout that I will be shooting for. It should be interesting.



On further contemplation I'm posting my goals for tonights chest/delt workout with the idea that If I know my routine is posted here I might just work a little harder to get'er done!

The first weight is what I accomplished last time (LT) during my Power week of chest/delts and the second weight will be my goal (G) for tonight:

Chest:
*Dumbell bench press* 3 x 4-6, LT 90/G 100 lbs. (Will depend on who is at the gym to give me a spot)
*Incline BB press* 3 x 4-6, LT 185/G 205 lbs.
*Weighted Dips* 2 x 4-6, LT body weight/G BW + 35 lbs.

Delts:
*Military Press* 3 x 4-6, LT 135/Goal, I'm changing from Military Press and incorporating *Hang, Clean and Press* here (I read Built's blog on shoulders) so I'll start with 135 for the first set and a goal of 155 lbs for the last 2 sets.
*Upright row* 3 x 6, LT 95/G 110 lbs.
*Lateral raises* 2 x 6, LT 25/G 30 lbs.

I'll let you all know how it goes later tonight!


----------



## highpockets (Apr 7, 2009)

April 6th workout:

Pre-workout body weight, 243 lbs. right on the nose.

One of the things about training with weights that I enjoy so much is the variety of the sport. There is a plethora of information available on this subject, (Nothing that you all don't know I guess), and I really just enjoy reading and learning as much as possible on training techniques and philosophies and then putting them into action. Yesterday, for example, I had some free time so I was searching the forum and came along *Built's* website. I've been there before but never really had the time to read as much as I had wanted. Yesterday I think I read almost everything, including some ideas on shoulder workouts. WOW!!! This idea continued later below....

I was pumped to get to the gym yesterday as it's Power week in P/RR/S! I downed some N.O. Explode an hour before and was primed to go. After warming up however, I just didn't feel like I had the energy and power that I was looking for to move into the next plateau. I was surprised though!

In yesterday's last post, you'll notice that I set goals for the evening workout and I ended up switching a couple of exercises. Now, I could just lie and tell you that I achieved all of those goals or even exceeded them, but I would only be cheating myself!. So her we go!

- *Dumbell bench press*...3 x 6, 95 lbs. Goal Achieved
- *Incline press*...3 x 6, 205 lbs. Goal Achieved
- *Weighted dips*...3 x 6, BW + 35 lbs. Goal Achieved (could have added more)
- *Hang, Clean & Press*...3 x 6, 1 set @ 115, 2 sets @ 135 lbs. Goal not met. (I have never done this exercise before and like I said above, WOW! I'm in love with this compound movement already. I wasn't sure how much weight I would be able to manage in setting the goal and wanted to make sure my form was correct. Man can I feel this today!)
- *Corner BB seated one arm press*...3 x 6, 70 lbs. in plates plus whatever resistance the bar might be on an angle from the floor (not sure how to calculate this). Anyway, WOW again! I had not set a goal for this.
- *Seated side lateral*...3 x 6, 25 lbs. Goal not met. By the time I got to these I was completely spent.
-*Abs*

All in all the workout went very well and I can tell the *1-Andro Rx* has definitely helped my strength, especially in pushing through the last few reps.
For example, even though I didn't feel that explosive strength that you feel sometimes, the weights just kept going up. With the DB bench presses as an example, the toughest thing sometimes is getting the weight in position as you control the DB's laying down on the bench. I was a bit wobbly at times, but once I started the push, I felt like I could have done 100 lbs. My spotter was different than usual, but he did a good job in assisting me getting back up to a sitting position. The entire workout was great, especially everything up until the Hang, Clean and Presses. These went well in my opinion it was just that I had never done them and did not know what to expect. They really tax the body, but that's what I like.

At times it's difficult to tell if I'm are really making gains (visually) because I see my body everyday. Plus I'm one of those that is never happy and want to be bigger and more defined all the time. Yesterday, however, another lifter at our gym who is a Nationally acclaimed power lifter in the senior division, and who I haven't seen in a couple of months came in to workout. He commented to me that I really look good, much bigger and getting cut up. He asked me what program I was using and I told him about P/RR/S. He volunteers with our high school football team as a strength coach and wants to implement this for the team. I'm meeting him at the gym again tonight with the program print out. This type of motivation is especially helpful, when someone else sees your gains and comments! I also told him about *1-Andro Rx* and he is interested to learn more about Prince's new PH for himself, NOT the footballers!

Consumption: I was ravenous after this workout once I got home!

Calories 2,390
Fat 59.7 grams, 26%
Carbs 177.5 grams, 33%
Protein 211.3 grams, 41%

Tonight legs!


----------



## ZECH (Apr 7, 2009)

highpockets said:


> . I went steelhead fishing all day yesterday (Sunday) and I ate very little as I was on the river all day. We fish hard, taking advantage of our time on the water and usually do not take time for food. By the way for you fishermen out there, the fish were thick, but finicky. I did catch an 8 lb female full of spawn so we used some fresh spawn, had a number of hookups, but got broke off. I ended the day with two 8 pounders. Fresh trout on the grill tonight!



Trout fishing.....now we're talking!


----------



## highpockets (Apr 8, 2009)

April 7th workout:

Pre-workout body weight 241.2 lbs.

Worked legs tonight in my P/RR/S Power week. Felt really strong. I have to believe that the 1-Andro Rx is beneficial because my weight load increased considerably for this session and on most of the reps I probably could have gone even a bit heavier. 

You may notice that I did not set goals for this workout because I did not want to under estimate. I know my leg strength has increased so I wanted to just get to the gym and start loading plates, do a couple of reps as a warm-up until I reached the weight I felt I could achieve 6 reps.

Once again I'm posting the weight worked with Last Time (LT) and the weight I worked out with This Time (TT) so you can see my progress.

- Stretch and warm up
- Squats...3 x 6, LT 185 lbs. - TT 245 lbs. (60 lb increase)
- Leg press...3 x 6, LT 478 lbs. - TT 478 lbs. (no change)
- Single leg extension...3 x 6, LT 50 lbs. - TT 70 lbs. (20 lb increase)
- Seated leg curl...3 x 6, LT 170 lbs. - TT 210 lbs. (40 lb increase)
- Stiff deadlift...3 x 6, LT 250 lbs. - TT 275 lbs. (25 lb increase)

The leg press remained the same due to the fact that the squats were pretty taxing on my knees. All in all the whole workout was a good one and I was pretty happy.

I'm still on 600mg/day on 1-Andro Rx with absolutely no negative side effects. I was pleasantly surprised to see my body weight continue to drop especially since I felt like I ate my ass off the night before. My appetite was the same last night after this workout. I was starving when I got home and had a bunch of turkey fillets, kidney bean salad and natural plain yogurt. My core feels really good as well as the rest of my body.

Consumed:
Calories 2,438
Fat 93.9 grams, 38%
Carbs 133.8 grams, 23%
Protein 214.2 grams, 39%

I'm off tonight and have my Back workout on Thursday night.


----------



## katt (Apr 8, 2009)

great journal Pockets!     A couple things

The No-Xplode/Superpump thing - I've tried them both and currently take the No Xplode.  But in my opinion, Super Pump is the bomb.. my system just couldn't take it for some reason, but I thought that was the best pre-workout drink I've ever had so far.

Pizza... ahhhh...  hard to resist when it's sitting on the counter...


----------



## highpockets (Apr 8, 2009)

katt said:


> great journal Pockets!     A couple things
> 
> The No-Xplode/Superpump thing - I've tried them both and currently take the No Xplode.  But in my opinion, Super Pump is the bomb.. my system just couldn't take it for some reason, but I thought that was the best pre-workout drink I've ever had so far.
> 
> Pizza... ahhhh...  hard to resist when it's sitting on the counter...



Thanks for the thumb up! 

In regards to the N.O. products, I'm definitely disappointed in BSN's N.O.-Xplode. I understand that supplements react and consumers respond in many different ways, but I just don't get much from the Xplode. I have also been told by other nitric oxide users at my gym that they never get the stimuli from these products that they got the very first time they used them. Maybe they're not cycling them, I don't know. I haven't had this happen to me especially with Superpump. Furthermore, I do not consider N.O. products as one of my 'must have' supplements. I only purchase them when I have a little extra cash and can find a good deal. Only using them when I can afford them also causes me to cycle on and off, so every time I've used Superpump 250, I've noticed great focus and energy.

The next time I have some extra funds, I'm going to try Ironmaglabs Nitro 4.


----------



## highpockets (Apr 9, 2009)

April 8th workout: 

I was off yesterday, so I rested and didn't do squat. I think maybe I should have gone for a walk or something though, because my appetite went crazy. I'm blowing it off to a cheat day and won't worry about it. Consumption is listed below.

The one thing I have really benefited from using P/RR/S is the fact that this routine really keeps your body guessing. I usually do not have DOMS set in until the second day after a workout, so I thought that today (Thursday) I would wake with some soreness from my Tuesday night leg workout in which I increased weight considerably in all but one exercise. No soreness at all in the legs or glutes today. Could be because I'm a big believer in the foam roller and use it everyday, I don't know. The one area that I am experiencing DOMS are my shoulders from my Monday night workout. I incorporated Hangs/Cleans/Presses and One Arm Corner Oly Bar Presses. I really like these new movements and will continue using them, but oh man my shoulders are killing me. I did not lift heavy with these new movements and paid strict attention to form since they were new to me, so I'm pretty sure the soreness is from hitting the muscles from a different perspective, which is good!

I have Back tonight in my Power week of P/RR/S. Once again I will post my lifts last time (LT) and my goals (G) for tonight.

- Rack deadlift...3 x 6, LT 315 / G 335 lbs.
- T-Bar row...3 x 6, LT 180 / 205 lbs.
- Weighted chin...3 x 6, LT BW / G BW+25 lbs.
- CG seated row...3 x 4, LT 220 / G 230 lbs.

Consumption:
Calories 3,004
Fat 68.9 grams, 22%
Carbs 349.6 grams, 49%
Protein 205.4 grams, 29%

The food was out of whack for me. During the day I had 4 slices of whole grain bread instead of my usual 2 slices, and for dinner along with 2 good size fillets of steamed white fish, I had a huge helping of wild rice with northern white beans and salsa all mixed together. It was good, but skewed my macros!

Talk to you tomorrow! Oh, by the way, my muscles feel as hard as granite!!!


----------



## highpockets (Apr 10, 2009)

April 9th workout:

Pre-workout body weight 243.2 lbs.

OK, something is going on in this middle-aged man's body and the only explanation I can come up with is 1-Andro Rx! I got to the gym last night around 6:30 pm and it was almost deserted. 

I stretched and used the foam roller for a bit before warming up. I did some very light work on the back, just to get the blood flowing before loading plates on the BB for my rack deadlifts. A few reps of 225 lbs. and a couple at 315 lbs. My goal was 3 x 6 at 335 lbs., but when I did the first rep I thought 'Holy Cats' that went up easy. Loaded plates to 365 lbs. and started my workout (remember LT=last time, G=goal and now AL=accomplished lift):

- Stretch and warm-up
- Rack deadlift...3 x 6, LT 315 / G 335 lbs. / AL 365 lbs. (50 lb. increase)
- T-Bar row...3 x 6, LT 180 / G 205 lbs. / AL 225 lbs. (45 lb. increase)
- Weighted chin...3 x 6, LT BW / G BW+25 lbs. / AL BW+25 lbs. (25 lb. increase)
- CG seated row...3 x 4, LT 220 / G 230 lbs / AL 220 lbs. (no change)

I was pretty spent by the time I got to the seated row and although I attempted 230 lbs. I couldn't get the Dorian Yates "Squeeze it man!", so I dropped to 220 lbs. to keep the form.

All in all, great workout and my back was fried. 

Consumption:
2,576 calories
Fat 59.1 grams, 24%
Carbs 128.9 grams, 24%
Protein 282.7 grams, 52%

Can't workout tonight, but will try to get to the gym Saturday for my P/RR/S Power workout on arms!

Talk to you later!


----------



## highpockets (Apr 13, 2009)

April 11th workout:

Pre-workout weight 242.1 lbs.

Man was I sore from blasting my back on Thursday night. Every muscle in my back was screaming all weekend from adding the weight that I did last week, (see previous post). I even had trouble sleeping over the weekend. Not complaining though, just posting how I feel! I know that workout will resonate to some awesome muscle growth.

Saturday the gym was busy, but I got in a good arm workout without waiting on equipment.

- Barbell curl...3 x 6, 115 lbs. (10 lb increase)
- Preacher curl...3 x 6, 170 lbs. (same weight, but slowed tempo to keep muscle under tension longer)
- Hammer curl...2 x 6, 55 lbs. (same weight, slowed tempo)
- CG bench press...3 x 6, 225 lbs. (20 lb increase, 3x0x1 tempo, really concentrated on form)
- Skull crush...3 x 6, 90 lbs. (same weight, but really concentrated on keeping the elbows in and isolating the tris)
- Single arm dumbell extension...2 x 6, 50 lbs. (10 lb increase)

My arm workouts are my least favorite workouts. Just too much isolation when I greatly prefer compound movements.

My consumption over the weekend went to hell and I'm not even going to try and figure it out. I didn't over eat by any stretch. To the contrary, I under ate! I was steelhead fishing on the river again so I will blame this. The fishing wasn't much fun either, standing all day in a boat holding a rod, bottom bouncing the river with an aching back! The damn fish were rising all day long, but not one fish would take anything we threw at them.

I can tell I'm continuing to drop body fat and I'm getting stronger. The 1-Andro Rx is working just fine and I'm very happy with it. I also believe that I have lost a little muscle mass, but HEY I'm cutting what's a guy to expect? Definition is absolutely getting better especially in the shoulders!

This week I start Rep Range of P/RR/S and tonight I have chest/delts/abs.

Talk to you tomorrow!


----------



## highpockets (Apr 14, 2009)

April 13th workout:

Pre-workout weight 242.2 lbs.

Had my chest/delts/abs workout of Rep Range in P/RR/S yesterday. I'm feeling pretty good overall, however I've had some problems with energy as of late. I consumed more carbs yesterday just to see what effect that may have. Even though I've struggled with energy, my strentgh continues to increase. I had a really good pump after this workout and had a couple of guys in the locker room afterwards comment on my size and definition.

- Incline dumbell press...3 x 8, 80 lbs. (*10 lb increase*, and could have done 85 lbs.)
- Bench press...3 x 8, 245 lbs. (*20 lb increase*. Felt really good after this so I loaded *265 lbs* and ripped off 3 reps for the heck of it.)
- Flye...3 x 12, 55 lbs. (*5 lb increase.*)
- OLY bar single arm corner press...3 x 8, 70 lbs of plates and the bar on an angle.
- Bent lateral...3 x 10, 45 lbs. (*10 lb increase*.)
- Cable side lateral...2 x 12 (20 lbs., same)

My daughter had a National Honor Society banquet last night, so I did not have as much time in the gym as I normally do. I worked through this session quickly. I finished in under an hour and was sucking wind by the time I was done.

I feel much better today in regards to energy. I had a great night of sleep and my back is finally over the DOMS that I was experiencing from last week's back workout. I continue on 600mg/day of 1-Andro Rx with absolutely no side effects! Appetite is strong.

Consumed:
Calories 2500
Fat 82 grams, 32%
Carbs 213.7 grams, 36%
Protein 182.2 grams, 32%

I know my protein is too low! I will try to do better.

Talk with you again tomorrow!


----------



## Perdido (Apr 14, 2009)

Progress is looking great, carrying less weight while lifting more!!!


----------



## highpockets (Apr 16, 2009)

April 15th workout:

Pre-workout body weight 241.6 lbs.

Obligations tonight, Daughter's tennis match, Son's little league practice, and another tennis match tomorrow night caused a drastic change in my week's gym schedule. I decided to double up on workouts last night, Legs and Back of this week's Rep Range in P/RR/S.

Once again I will list weight used Last Time (LT) and weight Accomplished (A) this time.

Legs

- Leg extension...2 x 10, (LT) 110 lbs. / (A) 130 lbs.
- Squats...3 x 10, (LT) did leg presses w/ 388 lbs. / (A) 225 lbs with squats
- Single leg press...3 x 12, (LT) 130 lbs. / (A) 208 lbs.
- Stiff Dead lift...3 x 10, (LT) 225 lbs. / (A) 225 lbs.
- Seated single leg curl...(LT) 70 lbs. / (A) 90 lbs.

Back

- CG weighted chin...3 x 8, (LT) body weight / (A) body weight
- WG T-Bar row...3 x 8, (LT) 170 lbs. / (A) 180 lbs. 
- Dumbell row...3 x 12, (LT) 90 lbs. / (A) 90 lbs. 
- Pullover...2 x 15, (LT) 60 lbs / (A) 70 lbs. 
- CG Lat pulldown...2 x 12, (LT) 140 lbs. / (A) 160 lbs.
- Abs

I usually never double up like this, but the circumstances dictated it and although I was in the gym from 5:30 to 7:30 pm the workout went very well. The weather finally broke and it was sunny and warm so I guess everyone was enjoying the outside because for the last hour I was the only person in the gym.

My stomach continues to shrink and tighten up. I'm still on 600mg/day of 1-Andro Rx and the effects are very visible. The owner of the gym talked to me yesterday and wanted to know what I was doing to achieve my look. I told her, besides working my ass off in the gym, Rob's PH has definitely been the difference. I'm doing everything exactly the same as before the PH with the 1-Andro Rx being the only differing factor.

I have 1 week to go before starting my PCT, so I'm busting my butt because I know the 'after pic' is arriving shortly.

Consumed
Calories 2,829
Fat 64.5 grams, 23%
Carbs 217.2 grams, 35%
Protein 266.8 grams, 42%

I'm going to try and sneak my arm workout in sometime over the weekend!

Until next time!


----------



## highpockets (Apr 20, 2009)

April 18th workout:

Pre-workout body weight 242.3 lbs.

I believe I've stated this before, but I really do not like my isolation days in the gym. I had my Arms day of Rep Range in my P/RR/S routine over the weekend. It was a beautiful day out and there was absolutely no one in the gym, so it was very relaxed and tranquil. I had a very good workout, was focused and felt strong. In this post I'm going to post the routine that I used a few weeks ago, followed by my routine I used this past Saturday. In using P/RR/S I really try to keep to the splits that Eric has outlined, however I do like to switch some of the movements up.

Routine Last Time: 

- Alternating dumbell curl...3 x 8, 40 lbs.
- Single Arm cable curl...2 x 10, 25 lbs. (I perform these very slowly)
- Concentration curl...2 x 12, 20 lbs.
- Weighted dip...3 x 8, body weight (done slowly)
- Pushdown...3 x 10, 70 lbs.
- Kickback...2 x 12, 40 lbs.

Routine This Time:

- Alternating seated incline DB curl...3 x 8, 45 lbs.
- Cable curl...3 x 10, 130 lbs.
- Concentration curl...3 x 12, 25 lbs.
- Weighted dip...3 x 8, body weight + 45 lbs.
- CG bench...2 x 8, 225 lbs.
- Reverse grip pushdown...2 x 8, 60 lbs.
- Rope pushdown...2 x 8, 75 lbs.

Even though I'm getting stronger, my back/chest are growing, and I'm definitely getting more defined, I believe my arms have shrunk just a bit during this cutting cycle. It's all good though because I continue to get compliments regarding how fit I'm looking and my entire body just feels rock hard!

Consumption:
Calories 2,432
Fat 104 grams, 40%
Carbs 132.6 grams, 23%
Protein 217 grams, 38%

My wife and I are currently separated so I was was sitting alone in my lazy-boy Saturday night watching the NBA playoffs when a Dairy Queen commercial comes on. I slip some shorts on, slide my feet into some flip flops and head down the road. I treated myself to a large banana split blizzard! That's absolutely the first time I've been through a fast food drive through in 5 months and man was it good!!!!!

Still on 600mgs/day 1-Andro Rx and have my Chest/Delts/Abs tonight of my Shock week in P/RR/S.

Talk to you tomorrow!


----------



## highpockets (Apr 21, 2009)

April 20th workout:

Pre-workout body weight: 239.8 lbs. Hey Hey, broke the 240 lb barrier!!!!

Last week of 1-Andro Rx and upped my dosage to 800mg/day.

This is my second 3 week session of a 9 week cycle of Eric's (Gopro) Power/Rep Range/Shock (P/RR/S) routine. I'm on week 6 and started the DREADED Shock week. If you haven't tried P/RR/S you may not fully understand what I'm about to say unless you train 'balls to the walls'. One of the goals in P/RR/S is to add a little weight or an extra rep or two each week in each exercise. It may be my age I don't know, but this is easier said than done! I've done a fair job in doing this during this thread, until last night!

During the sadistic ritual of Shock week , you are set up for super sets and drop sets with recovery time only being respiratory recovery (whenever I stop sucking wind). I love P/RR/S, but Eric must have been in a foul mood when he thought this up. Last night I must have hit a wall or something, because it took everything I had to get some of these reps in as *lactic acid shot out of my eyeballs!* I didn't get to sleep until 4:00am because my shoulders were so gassed I couldn't lay on my side.

Chest

- Superset...cable crossover (45 lbs.)/incline barbell press (185 lbs)...2 x 10 reps each
- Superset...incline flys (45 lbs.)/dips (body weight +35 lbs.)...2 X 10 each
-Dropset....BB bench press...2 x 10, drop 8, drop 8...(first set 205, 185, 135; second set 205, 155, 135)

When finishing on my final set of bench pressing, the 135 lbs. didn't really feel that heavy, it's just that there was so much lactic acid (I guess) flooding my muscles, the muscles just didn't want to cooperate so I did need just a bit of assistance on my final two reps.

Shoulders

- Superset...seated side lateral (25 lbs.)/Arnie presses (40 lbs.)...2 x 10 each
- Superset...reverse peck deck (140 lbs.)/WG upright cable row (75 lbs.)...2 x 10 each
- Cable front raise dropset...2 x 10, drop 10, drop 10...(15, 10, 5)

O.K., the final set of cable front raises I thought I was going to pass out. I don't know what hit me, maybe it's just that I've really been pushing trying to get the most out of this cycle, but 5 lbs never felt heavier in my life. I was the last person in the gym before closing and took a long hot shower taking advantage of the seat in the shower stall.

Today I feel pretty good, but I'm taking tonight off regardless and will be hitting it hard tomorrow night with legs. I have all of my PCT items ordered and they should be arriving this week. More on that later.

Yesterday's consumption:

Calories 2,069
Fat 41.9 grams, 19%
Carbs 171.3 grams, 35%
Protein 226.4 grams, 46%

The cut is going well!!!!


----------



## highpockets (Apr 23, 2009)

April 22nd workout:

Pre-workout body weight 241.2 lbs.

Still on 800mg/day of 1-Andro Rx.

Felt really good after exhausting my chest and shoulders on Monday night. Had my leg workout of P/RR/S in my Shock week. Workout went very well even though I arrived to the gym feeling a little on the tired side. There have been times when I have arrived to the gym feeling just like this and went on to have some of my best workouts ever. I would classify this work out as very good, maybe not great. On some of the reps, although I pushed more weight than I did last time in Shock week on my legs, I could have worked even a little more weight especially on the leg presses.

(LT) Last Time, (A) Achieved 

- Superset: leg extension (LT 130 lbs; A 130 lbs)/squat (LT 225 lbs; A 245 lbs)...2 x 10 each
- Superset: leg extension (LT 130 lbs; A 130 lbs)/leg press (LT 388 lbs; A 438 lbs)...2 x 10 each
- Single leg extension...1 x 10, drop, 10...70 lbs, drop 50 lbs.
- Superset: leg curl seated (190 lbs)/toes pointed hyperextension (with 25 lb plate)...2 x 10 each
- Dropset: single leg curl...2 x 10, drop, 10...90 lbs, drop 70 lbs.
- Calves
- Abs

I've always been a hard gainer when it comes to muscle mass on my legs for some reason, however I am seeing some gains to the size of my legs especially my hams. My legs definitely feel stronger and tighter.

Consumption:
Calories 2,415
Fat 76.4 grams, 30%
Carbs 126 grams, 22%
Protein 265.5 grams, 48%

I have back tonight! Talk to you tomorrow!


----------



## highpockets (Apr 24, 2009)

April 23rd workout:

Pre-workout body weight 239 lbs. right on the button!

Had Back night in Shock week of P/RR/S. Went to the club early for me yesterday due to one daughter having a tennis match and my son having a baseball game last night. Arrived at 1:00 pm which I have found is a pretty good time to be at the gym. Not many people at all! Warmed up really well and stretched using the foam roller.

I continue to see strength improvements as well as good results with the cut and more definition.

- Pullover (LT 60 lbs; A 70 lbs)/WG pulldown superset (LT 160 lbs; A 190 lbs)...2 x 10 each (Increases in 10 and 30 lbs respectively)
- Stiff arm pulldown (LT 60 lbs A 70 lbs)/reverse grip BB row (New exercise for me 135 lbs)...2 x 10 each
- CG seated pully row dropset (LT 180,160,140; A 180/160/140)...2 x 8, drop, 8, drop, 8

Consumption:
Calories 2,313 
Fat 50 grams, 20%
Carbs 185.1 grams, 34%
Protein 248.9 grams, 46%

Arms tonight! Later.


----------



## Funkyt (Apr 25, 2009)

highpockets said:


> They wanted me to help them study, so there went my gym time. No biggy, family comes first!




Hats off to you man.....family first.     


Im looking at doing another cycle of this as I felt great during my first one.  Im reading everyone elses logs as well as yours to see what is working for others and I will adjust mine this time to see what happens for me.


----------



## highpockets (Apr 27, 2009)

April 25th workout:

Pre-workout weight 243 lbs.

I have no idea why my weight jumped up a few pounds. Could be water weight as I can fluctuate quite a bit. I can gain 1.5 to 2 pounds during my workouts just from all of the water I consume while in the gym. Had my Arms workout in Shock week of P/RR/S. The previous time I performed this workout I did supersets of bi's and tri's at the same time. This time I kept to the workout of supersets of bi's first then tri's.

- EZ bar curl/CG chin superset...2 x 10 each...95 lbs./body weight
- Preacher curl/reverse curl superset...2 x 10 each...140 lbs./65 lbs.
- Dropset cable single arm curl...2 x 10, drop 10...20 lbs., drop 15 lbs.
- Pushdown/CG bench press superset...2 x 10 each...70 lbs./205 lbs.
- Reverse grip pushdown/incline overhead DB extension superset...2 x 10 each...60 lbs./45 lb DB
- Dropset weighted bench dip...2 x 10, drop 10...body weight + 35 lbs., drop body weight.

The workout went pretty good and I was happy with it, even though isolation days are not my favorite. I felt pretty strong and had a great pump. 

I've finished my run of 1-Andro Rx taking 800mg/day my final week. Had absolutely no side effects and I have definitely gotten stronger. One additional thing I've noticed is that my veins through my chest, shoulders and arms are popping out like crazy. I will run another cycle of 1-Andro Rx later this summer as I believe that this PH has helped quite a bit.

For PCT I'm running IronMagLabs Anabolic Matrix Rx, Clomid and Reservatrol.

I'm not 100% on my consumption over the weekend so I'm not posting this although I didn't cheat on anything, eating pretty clean the entire time. The one thing I know I probably did not achieve was getting enough protein as I was crazy busy in the yard, baseball games, tennis matches and family stuff.

Today I start my 3rd, three week cycle of P/RR/S with Power week. This is my last three week cycle before taking a one week break in which I will have a tough time staying out of the gym completely, so I will go light and mix in some light cardio of walking on the treadmill.

I'll be posting some after cycle pics soon!


----------



## highpockets (Apr 28, 2009)

April 27th workout:

Pre-workout body weight 239.8 lbs.

Chest/Shoulder/Ab workout in my Power week of P/RR/S.

- Dumbell bench press...3 x 6, LT 95 lbs./A 100 lbs. (5 lb increase)
- Incline press...3 x 6, 205 lbs. (Same weight as last time)
- Weighted dips...3 x 6, LT BW + 35 lbs./A BW + 45 lbs. (10 lb increase)
- Hang, Clean & Press...3 x 6, LT 1 set @ 115, 2 sets @ 135 lb/A all 3 sets @ 135 lbs.
- Upright cable rows...3 x 6...95 lbs
- Corner Oly presses...3 x 6...90 lbs, 115 lbs, 125 lbs (I was feeling pretty good so I threw three sets of these into the mix, even though I wasn't planning on doing them)
- Standing side lateral...3 x 6, LT 25 lbs./A 25 lbs. (Same weight)
-Abs

Workout went very well! Definitely feeling stronger. I went up in weight or stayed the same in all movements with more control of the weights on the exercises in which the weight remained the same.

Consumed:
Calories 2,316
Fat 57.3 grams, 23%
Carbs 165.5 grams, 30%
Protein 249.4 grams, 47%

Continuing with PCT


----------



## ZECH (Apr 28, 2009)

Don't worry about the weight. Mine can fluctuate easily several lbs daily, depending on what I eat or drink in the morning before workout. Go by the look in the mirror.


----------



## ClosingTime (Apr 28, 2009)

Pretty inspiring stuff, very impressive.


----------



## highpockets (Apr 28, 2009)

April 28th workout:

Pre-workout body weight 236.8 lbs.

This morning I found out that due to a Spring concert (son) at school and more tennis matches and preparing for Senior Prom this weekend (daughter) the rest of my week is going to be kind of screwed up. In addition my knees are still killing me from this past Sunday's afternoon of basketball so I swapped out my leg day with back today in my Power week of P/RR/S.

Downed some Superpump 250 about a half-an-hour before my workout and was ready to go! Had a great session.

(remember LT=last time, and A=accomplished lift):

- Stretch and warm-up

Back:
- Rack deadlift...3 x 6, LT 365 lbs. / A 365 lbs. (same weight. I tried 385 lbs but my back felt a little funny so I dropped back down.)
- T-Bar row...3 x 6, LT 225 lbs. / A 250 lbs. (25 lb. increase)
- Weighted chin...3 x 6, LT BW+25 lbs. / A BW+25 lbs. (same)
- CG seated row...3 x 6, LT 220 lbs. / A 1 set @ 240 lbs. 2 sets @ 220 lbs. (same weight really. The first set @ 240 was O.K., but I didn't really get the squeeze I was looking for.)

Bi's: (Since I was pulling and am not sure about the rest of the week I went ahead and hit my bi's since I know they need work.
- BB Curl...3 x 6...95 lbs. done with a 3/1/3 tempo.
- Life fitness machine preacher curl...3 x 6...170 lbs., 3/1/3 tempo
- DB hammer curl...3 x 6...45 lbs., 3/1/3 tempo
- CG chins...1 x 6...body weight

I was pretty gassed after this, but like I said everything went well. I'll try to squeeze legs in sometime on Thursday, so I'll report back then.

Thanks to ClosingTime and dg806 for the comments. And yes dg806, as you can see my weight is back down. Matter of fact I even dropped a couple of more pounds!!!!


----------



## Hench (Apr 28, 2009)

Havent posted in here yet, dont want to clutter things up. But I have been following the entire way, congrats on a fantastic journal. Prince couldnt have picked a better memeber to log his product. 

Also youve done a fantastic job with droping weight while increasing strength. Do you have any before and after pics for comparision.


----------



## highpockets (Apr 29, 2009)

Moondogg said:


> Havent posted in here yet, dont want to clutter things up. But I have been following the entire way, congrats on a fantastic journal. Prince couldnt have picked a better memeber to log his product.
> 
> Also youve done a fantastic job with droping weight while increasing strength. Do you have any before and after pics for comparision.



Thank you for your kind words! It's been fun and the logging kind of keeps you honest and motivated because you know you have people waiting on a report.

I did post a before picture, should be on page 1 of this thread towards the bottom, and an after picture will be forth coming.


----------



## highpockets (May 1, 2009)

April 30th workout:

Pre-workout body weight 236.8 lbs.

Had legs yesterday and the session went well again. I can tell my legs are getting stronger. I just have a really hard time building any leg mass. 

- Stretch and warm up
- Squats...3 x 6, LT 245 lbs. - A 245 lbs. (Same weight as last time but the weight went up much easier. I did not want to add weight as I can tell the bones in my left knee are grating just a bit)
- Leg press...3 x 6, LT 478 lbs. - 528 lbs. (50 lb increase)
- Single leg extension...3 x 6, LT 70 lbs. - A 70 lbs. (same weight)
- Seated leg curl...3 x 6, LT 210 lbs. - A 210 lbs. (same weight)
- Stiff deadlift...3 x 6, LT 275 lbs. - A 275 lbs. (same weight)

My PCT consists of 3 tabs/day of Ironmag Labs Anabolic Matrix, 600 mg/day Reservatrol and 100mg/day liquid form of Clomid. The Clomid tastes like shit!

I'm going to try and sneak in the gym over lunch at blast my arms before leaving for the weekend.

Later!


----------



## highpockets (May 1, 2009)

May 1st workout:

Pre-workout body weight 235.9 lbs.

Just got back from squeezing in my arms workout. I hit the gym hard this week and I'm really looking forward to having the weekend off, hanging out in Indianapolis, watching my son play in a basketball tournament!

On arms day, I usually work my bi's first then hit my tri's, so today I switched things up and started with CG bench presses and my tri's. I warmed up with just the bar after stretching. Then I did 10 reps with 135 lbs. continuing my warm-up. Went to 245 lbs. which is where my workout was to begin. Pressed it once thinking that it was really pretty easy. This got me thinking. Loaded 275 lbs. and moved my hands out on the bar for a traditional bench and this went up as easy as it ever has. Loaded 300 lbs. and this too went up easy. I stopped here as I'm not scheduled to max for another 2 weeks, but this little outburst has definitely proved that on this cycle of 1-Andro Rx I have absolutely gained strength and definition while dropping pounds!!!!

- CG bench press...3 x 6, 245 lbs. (20 lb increase, I struggled on the last set, but I got them in)
- Skull crush...3 x 6, 95 lbs. (5 lb increase)
- Single arm dumbell extension...2 x 6, 50 lbs. (same weight)
- Barbell curl...3 x 6, 115 lbs. (same weight)
- Preacher curl...3 x 6, 170 lbs. (same weight, 3x1x3 tempo)
- Hammer curl...2 x 6, 55 lbs. (same weight)
- Finished with a superset of 1 x 10 dips and cg chin ups, each.

Good workout! Still dropping weight and feeling great!


----------



## highpockets (May 5, 2009)

May 4th workout:

Pre-workout body weight 234.8 lbs. Still cutting!

Had my Chest/Delt/Ab workout on the first day of my Rep Range week of P/RR/S. I got to the gym around 11:00 am and it was practically deserted, just me and the owners. Being laid-off from work is great for working out, not so great for the wallet! I felt good going into this workout, having a good weekend of rest. The Anabolic Matrix, that Prince has on sale right now, has absolutely been helping especially in the sleep category.

I continue to drop weight, little by little, while becoming more defined. I wish I would have taken some body measurements before starting the cycle of 1-Andro Rx because the mirror tells me I haven't lost any size and my fat areas have gotten smaller, especially my waist. All of my pants and shorts are too big for me. Before going away last weekend I figured I better buy a new pair of cargo shorts. Before this cycle I was wearing a waist size 40, so I went to the mall and picked up a pair of 38's thinking this would be good. I'm glad I decided to try them on, because they were too big! I went back to the rack and picked up some 36's. They were OK and I bought them, but I think I probably could have gotten 34's. I haven't been in a 34 waist since high school and wore 36's all through college. six months ago I was in 42's! My wardrobe is screwed.

Chest:

- Incline dumbell press...3 x 8, LT 80 lbs./ A 85 lbs. (5 lb increase)
- Bench press...3 x 8, LT 245 lbs./ A 225 lbs. ( 20 lb decrease. I don't have any explanation on the decrease here. There was just no way I was going to get 245. This happens to me once in a while as I'm sure it does everyone. The weight just seemed way too heavy.)
- Flye...3 x 12, LT 55 lbs./ A 55 lbs. (same weight)

Shoulders: 

- OLY bar single arm corner press...3 x 8, LT 70 lbs./ A 85 lbs. (15 lb increase)
- Bent lateral...3 x 10, LT 45 lbs./ A 55 lbs. (10 lb increase.)
- Cable side lateral...2 x 12, LT 20 lbs./ A 20 lbs. (same weight)

Abs.

The session went well except for the flat bench. 

Consumed:

Calories 2,499
Fat 84.2 grams, 31%
Carbs 211.4 grams, 35%
Protein 207.5 grams, 34%

My macros were a little off, Fat a bit higher and Carbs definitely higher and Protein too low, but all in all I'm getting closer to my goals. I would like to get to 230 lbs. within the next 2 weeks.

I'm either going to go with legs today or back, I'm not sure yet.

Talk to you tomorrow!


----------



## highpockets (May 6, 2009)

May 5th workout

Well I've attached a photo that a buddy of mine took in the locker room before our workout. Age 48, Height 6'8", Weight 234.4 lbs. It's not the best photo since I have no clue on how to pose to accentuate my body, but it will have to do. Since beginning the 1-Andro Rx I've dropped close to 12 lbs. Since getting back to seriously following P/RR/S 5 months ago, I've dropped 41 lbs.

Had my Back workout yesterday and the session went well.

- CG weighted chin...3 x 8, (LT) body weight / (A) body weight
- WG T-Bar row...3 x 8, (LT) 180 lbs. / (A) 190 lbs. (10 lb increase) 
- Dumbell row...3 x 12, (LT) 90 lbs. / (A) 90 lbs. (same weight) 
- Pullover...2 x 15, (LT) 70 lbs / (A) 70 lbs. (same weight)
- CG Lat pulldown...2 x 12, (LT) 160 lbs. / (A) 160 lbs. (same weight)

I've noticed that all of my chin-up exercises have gotten easier, but at 234.4 lbs. I haven't been able to add any weight and still hit my intended reps. Out of all of my body parts, my back has grown the most.

I'm still cutting as I would like to get to 230 lbs. and then maintain this weight and see if I can't still transform some lean muscle. I feel great!

Consumption:
Calories 2,335
Fat 64.9 grams, 30%
Carbs 134 grams, 27%
Protein 205.3 grams, 43%


----------



## Balin (May 6, 2009)

Nice results man!!!  Looking good


----------



## highpockets (May 7, 2009)

May 6th workout:

Pre-workout body weight, 233.4 lbs.

Wednesday was my off day, but I'm really trying to drop to 230 lbs., so I thought I would begin with a short HIIT day on a couple of off days. I tried to run/jog on the treadmill, but with my long legs, a poor sense of balance and bad knees this just did not work well. Instead I used the elliptical machine. I went 1 minute slow and 1 minute as fast I could go method and achieved 6 sets of these for a total of 12 minutes. 

I have never done HIIT before, but I can see how this will benefit. My heart was racing by the end and I was able to recover pretty quickly.

Consumption:
Calories 2,544
Fat 79.9 grams, 30%
Carbs 130 grams, 20%
Protein 290.9 grams, 50%

I bought a big bag of chicken breasts yesterday and grilled them all up with a rosemary and garlic seasoning. These are great warm or cold!

I have legs today in my Rep Range week of P/RR/S so I'll report back tomorrow.


----------



## highpockets (May 8, 2009)

May 7th workout:

Pre-workout body weight 233 lbs.

O.K., not sure how I continue to drop weight, but it keeps on leaving. I was hungry yesterday and ate to my maintenance level. It feels like my body has reached another level, not really sure how to explain it. Maybe it's been so long since I've been down below 235 lbs. I just forget how it feels.

Had legs yesterday in my Rep Range of P/RR/S. Workout went well and my legs are getting stronger. My left knee (invaded the most times by surgeons) is a little sore today.

- Leg extension...2 x 10, (LT) 130 lbs. / (A) 140 lbs. (10 lb increase)
- Squats...3 x 10, (LT) 225 lbs / (A) 245 lbs (20 lb increase)
- Single leg press...3 x 12, (LT) 208 lbs. / (A) 228 lbs. (20 lb increase)
- Seated leg curl...2 x 10, 190 lbs. (new to routine)
- Stiff Dead lift...3 x 10, (LT) 225 lbs. / (A) 245 lbs. (20 lb increase)
- Seated single leg curl...(LT) 90 lbs. / (A) 90 lbs. (same weight)

Like I said above, I was really hungry for some reason and ate a bunch of chicken breasts.

Consumption:
Calories 3,000
Fat 102.1 grams, 33%
Carbs 134.8 grams, 20%
Protein 315.2 grams, 47%

I have arms today. Talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## highpockets (May 12, 2009)

May 11th workout:

Pre-workout body weight 234.6 lbs.

This past weekend, being Mother's Day and all, I did not eat as well as I usually do. I ate enough, just too much of the things that I try to steer away from, so I wasn't surprised to see that the scales said I was a pound and a half heavier than I was on Friday. I can actually lose a pound and a half with a good crap, so like I said I am not too worried.

The one thing that does have me a little concerned is the fact that I feel like I've lost a little strength. Now I will admit that Monday's can be tough for me. Sometimes after taking the entire weekend off, I struggle for some reason the first day back in the gym. In addition to it being Monday, I started my Shock week of P/RR/S. Supersets and high repetitions, yuck! I don't mind supersets I just really don't like high reps.

Chest

- Superset...cable crossover LT 45 lbs. - A 45 lbs./incline barbell press LT 185 lbs. - A 135 lbs...2 x 10 reps each (same weight on the crossovers and 50 lbs. less on the inclines. I felt really gassed on the inclines and it was my first set. Maybe I didn't warm up enough.)
- Superset...incline flys LT 45 lbs. - A 45 lbs./dips (body weight +35 lbs.)...2 X 10 each (Same weight on both)
-Dropset....BB bench press...2 x 10, drop 8, drop 8...LT 205, 155, 135 - A 205, 155, 135 (Same weights)

Shoulders

- Superset...seated side lateral LT 25 lbs. - A 25 lbs./Arnie presses LT 40 lbs. - A 40 lbs....2 x 10 each (Same weight)
- Superset...reverse peck deck LT 140 lbs. - A 160 lbs./WG upright cable row 75 lbs - A 85 lbs...2 x 10 each (10 lb increase on both)
- Cable front raise dropset...2 x 10, drop 10, drop 10...LT 15, 10, 5 - A 15, 10, 5 (Same weight)

Work out went just OK. I felt better after I got going, but I am wondering about strength.

Consumption
Calories 2,198
Fat 77.9 grams, 33%
Carbs 128.9 grams, 24%
Protein 230 grams, 43%

I'm planning on legs today. Talk to you later.


----------



## highpockets (May 13, 2009)

May 12th workout

Pre-workout body weight 233.4 lbs.

Had leg day in Shock week of P/RR/S. Arrived to the gym feeling pretty good and was ready to work my legs, especially since my legs have been feeling better than average lately. In my early posts I spoke of my inability to squat due to numerous knee surgeries and then my return to squatting during this cycle. Yesterday I performed front squats for the first time in years and although I didn't go extremely heavy, I was very happy with the results and the fact that I'm back to using this exercise.

(LT) Last Time, (A) Achieved 

- Superset: leg extension (LT 130 lbs; A 140 lbs)/front squat (LT  back squat 245 lbs; A front squat 135 lbs)...2 x 10 each (I had really good form and was able to get even lower on my squat than on back squats.)
- Superset: leg extension (LT 130 lbs; A 140 lbs)/leg press (LT 388 lbs; A 388 lbs)...2 x 10 each
- Step ups...1 x 10, drop, 10...BW + 100 lbs, drop BW + 80 lbs.
- Superset: leg curl seated (190 lbs)/toes pointed hyperextension (with 35 lb plate)...2 x 10 each
- Dropset: single leg curl...2 x 10, drop, 10...90 lbs, drop 70 lbs.
- Calves

I stayed, pretty much, with the same weights as my previous workout in Shock week, however my range of motion is improving. Range of motion has always been a problem for me due to scar tissue in my knee, so I was happy with the session.

Consumption:
Calories 2,640
Fat 92.1 grams, 34%
Carbs 107.8 grams, 17%
Protein 296.7 grams, 49%

Talk to you soon!


----------



## DIVINITUS (May 13, 2009)

How's libido on the 1-andro?


----------



## Gazhole (May 14, 2009)

Looking good man! 

Seems like you're keeping on top of all the details here, too - nice work!


----------



## highpockets (May 14, 2009)

DIVINITUS said:


> How's libido on the 1-andro?



Libido is good! My wife and I are currently separated so right now I'd screw a snake if I could grab it's ears!


----------



## highpockets (May 14, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Looking good man!
> 
> Seems like you're keeping on top of all the details here, too - nice work!



Thanks Gaz! Journaling has been good for me. It keeps me accountable!


----------



## highpockets (May 14, 2009)

May 13th workout:

Pre-workout body weight 233 lbs.

I love back days! As I mentioned in previous posts, my back has seen the greatest improvement in this cycle.

- Pullover (LT 70 lbs; A 70 lbs)/WG pulldown superset (LT 190 lbs; A 190 lbs)...2 x 10 each (same weight)
- Stiff arm pulldown (LT 70 lbs A 85 lbs)/reverse grip BB row (LT 135 lbs A 135 lbs.)...2 x 10 each (same weight)
- CG seated pully row dropset (LT 180,160,140; A 180/160/140)...2 x 8, drop, 8, drop, 8 (same weight)

Although I did not increase weights, the workout went a bit easier than before.

Consumption:
Calories 2,651
Fat 98.4 grams, 36%
Carbs 172.4 grams, 28%
Protein 221.4 grams, 36%

I'm going to have a HIIT session today.


----------



## DIVINITUS (May 15, 2009)

highpockets said:


> Libido is good! My wife and I are currently separated so right now I'd screw a snake if I could grab it's ears!



  Good to know!!  About to try the 1-Andro, but didn't want the girlfriend to suffer for 4 weeks!


----------



## DIVINITUS (May 15, 2009)

BTW...way to stay with the log.  Very informative and good reading for someone considering this product.


----------



## highpockets (May 21, 2009)

Just wanted to check in and let you all know I'm still here. As a reminder, this is my off or light week after running another 9 week session of P/RR/S. 

I've been working out with light weight and lower sets this week giving my central nervous system a break. I've also been working on my lifting routine getting ready for another round of P/RR/S to begin next week. The past few cycles I've stuck with Eric's routine of working chest and delts together, however I feel like I would like to split chest and delts to see if I can't put a bit more effort into shoulder days. In the past I also used a dedicated day for arms which I am not a big fan of. I prefer compound movements, so I will incorporate some isolation exercises for arms on push/pull days.

I exchanged a few IM's with Eric and here is what we came up with.

monday: chest/tris/abs
tuesday: quads/hams/calves
wednesday: HIIT (10 minutes)
thursday: lats/lowback/bis/abs
friday: delts/traps/calves
saturday: HIIT (10 minutes)
sunday: off

This is my last week on my PCT and then I'm going to just stay on my normal supplementation of Protein, Multi, Fish Oil, for awhile before trying another round of 1-Andro Rx. Next time around on the 1-Andro, I'm going to ramp up to 800mg/day sooner than I did on this last cycle. I believe at 230+ lbs. I'll be O.K. doing this. 

Consumption has been pretty normal. I've remained within my ranges on my macros and have kept below maintenance on total calories. I've noticed that since I have been lifting light this week my appetite has increased. I've fought off some temptations to eat by sucking on almonds. The other weird thing that I will never be able to explain is that when I got to the club yesterday, I was not looking forward to my weigh in. I just felt heavy! I had eaten a pretty big dinner the night before and had a late breakfast, so I was expecting to weigh a little heavy. I get on the scales and 'low an behold' I have finally broken the 233lb barrier that I've been stuck on for awhile. Pre-workout weight was 232.4 lbs.! Sometimes just the opposite happens to me. I feel light and tight and crapola, I'm up 2 lbs.! Mysterious!

Check-in with you later!


----------



## DIVINITUS (May 23, 2009)

Having trouble sorting throught the data and finding it because of your routine, but could you just highlight the strength gains you've made with certain lifts, i.e., squat, bench, etc.?  I know you were cutting, but just trying to get an idea of what 1-Andro did for you in terms of raw numbers...


----------



## highpockets (May 26, 2009)

DIVINITUS said:


> Having trouble sorting throught the data and finding it because of your routine, but could you just highlight the strength gains you've made with certain lifts, i.e., squat, bench, etc.?  I know you were cutting, but just trying to get an idea of what 1-Andro did for you in terms of raw numbers...



Okay DIVINITUS, here's what I know; I did some pre-testing on my max for 3 different movements, BB Bench 305 lbs., Leg Press 568 lbs., Deadlift 355 lbs.
Now I did not pre-test squats because in the beginning of this log I was not performing them due to bad knees. Note: I did start squats shortly after beginning the log. I have not performed my post cycle maximums on these lifts yet, but I will shortly.

Now in the lifting program I was using Power/Rep Range/Shock, I will highlight 5 lifts from my Power Week since this is the week in which you really see your strength gains. My beginning body weight of this cycle was 246.5 lbs. I am now at 231.2 lbs., 15.3 lbs. lighter.

From March 17th:
DB Bench 3 x 6, 90 lbs.
Weighted Dips 3 x 6, body weight
Squats 3 x 6, 185 lbs.
Rack Deads 3 x 6, 315 lbs.
Incline DB Press 3 x 6, 70 lbs.

From April 6th:
DB Bench 3 x 6, 95 lbs. (5 lb increase)
Weighted Dips 3 x 6, body weight + 35 plate. (35 lb increase)
Squats 3 x 6, 245 lbs. (60 lb. increase)
Rack Deads 3 x 6, 335 lbs. (20 lb. increase)
Incline DB Press 3 x 6, 80 lbs. (10 lb. increase)

From April 27th:
DB Bench 3 x 6, 100 lbs. (5 lb. increase)
Weighted Dips 3 x 6, body weight + 45 lbs. (10 lb. increase)
Squats 3 x 6, 245 lbs. (same weight)
Rack Deads 3 x 6, 365 lbs. (30 lb. increase)
Incline DB Press 3 x 6, 85 lbs. (5 lb. increase)

*Overall strength gains:*
DB Bench 10 lb. increase
Weighted Dips 45 lb. increase (taking into consideration my loss in body weight)
Squats 60 lb. increase
Rack Deads 50 lb. increase
Incline DB Press 3 x 6, 70 lbs.

From the above results, you can see I definitely had significant strength gains, and all this at the ripe old age of 48. I'm stronger now than I have ever been in my life. I've lost 4 inches from my waist and am much more defined.

I've been working with Built as of late on re-designing my lifting program to eliminate some of the higher rep weeks of P/RR/S. I want to make sure I can retain as much muscle as possible as I push for my goal of 10% body fat. I'm taking a 3 week break from cutting and will maintain my current body weight preparing for another cut to my ultimate goal of 225 lbs. maybe 220. My playing weight during my basketball career was 225, but I think if I can get to 220 I should get to about 10% body fat and look pretty good. Six months ago I was a wreck at 275 lbs.

I hope this helps! Give me a shout if you have any further questions. 1-Andro Rx will absolutely be in my diet once again a bit later in the summer.


----------



## highpockets (Jun 3, 2009)

6/2/2009

Still here and working out, Im just going through a transformation of my workout. This is the first full week of going from P/RR/S to a lower volume heavier workout that Built has customized for me, which includes 2 days of leg workouts per week.

I'll be checking on my max's soon.

I'll also post my new workout once I get real comfortable with it and work out any kinks. It's basically a horizontal push pull, vertical push pull and legs split.

I'm maintaining my current weight for a few weeks until I start cutting again for my goal. Current weight is 228lbs.

I'm already planning my next 1-Andro cycle. Talk to you all soon.


----------



## Perdido (Jun 3, 2009)

Still reading. Looking forward to seeing how you do on your new routine.


----------



## DIVINITUS (Jun 5, 2009)

Good stuff!  Thanks for the info on strength gains...it's getting me pumped


----------



## highpockets (Jun 10, 2009)

Update June 10th, 2009:

Alright, it's been a couple of weeks since starting my new routine that Built customized for me and I'm really adapting to it quite nicely in my opinion. The lower volume and heavier weights really has me feeling stronger and fuller as I'm maintaining my current weight of 228 to 230 lbs. In addition 2 days per week on my legs has them feeling much better. I have a quad dominant day and a ham/glute dominant day. Here's what I'm currently undertaking:

Day 1: 
T-bars 5x5
One-arm dumbbell rows 3x8
Barbell bench 5x5
Dumbbell bench 3x8
standing calves, one leg at a time, 3x10
abs, 3x8 weighted

Day 2: 
Squats 5x5
Front squats 3x8
Walking lunges 3x10-12 steps on each leg
BB bicep curls, 3x6
Alternating DB hammer curls, 3x8

Day 3 Rest

Day 4: 
Weighted chins 5x5
One-arm lat pulldowns 3x8
Hang & cleans 5x5
Hang, clean & press 3x8 (optional)
seated calves, 3x12-15
abs, 3x8 weighted

Day 5: 
Regular deadlifts 5x5
Good mornings 3x8
Front squats 3x8
Close grip press or dips, 3x8

Day 6, Day 7 rest

Now on occasion I throw in Farmers Walks on a leg day (love what these have done for my grip strength) and also some DB shrugs or rack pulls as I'm trying to improve my traps.

Everything is going great and kudos to Built for helping me out with this. I will update again with the weight amounts that I'm using once I get another full week under my belt.


----------



## DIVINITUS (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey man...any new info?  I have been on 1-Andro now for exactly 15 days and I was wondering a couple of things.  I started right off with 600mg a day and I really haven't noticed any strength gains yet.  How long was it for you until you noticed gains?  I have been cutting, very similar to what you were doing, although my routine is a more basic compound based, heavy weight low volume routine.  Any words?


----------



## highpockets (Jul 2, 2009)

DIVINITUS said:


> Hey man...any new info?  I have been on 1-Andro now for exactly 15 days and I was wondering a couple of things.  I started right off with 600mg a day and I really haven't noticed any strength gains yet.  How long was it for you until you noticed gains?  I have been cutting, very similar to what you were doing, although my routine is a more basic compound based, heavy weight low volume routine.  Any words?



The 1-Andro Rx should be kicking in at anytime now. It wasn't until the 3rd week of my cycle that I saw serious gains. Hang in there! Like I said you should get results very soon.


----------



## DIVINITUS (Jul 7, 2009)

Well...I just started noticing strength gains last week, my 3rd week on the 1-Andro.  The one thing I will say is i did have some headaches the first week and I have snapped at my girlfriend bad a few times.  I definitely have irritability issues on this stuff!  I need something to calm me down...


----------



## scottie350 (Aug 28, 2010)

awesome log! if this is available in can (if i cant find tbol/epi) ill try this..ill be on a "clean bulk doing it so it would be interesting seeing the difference..someone at my age and on a bulk compared to your age/cut


----------

